# Anybody missing a finger? cool prosthetic (WARNING! Graphic picture)



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

For any of you guys that may have gotten too close to a sawblade, this is a very cool device. There are some videos on CNN & ABC's website, too. After a client is sized, they apparently just slip the thing on to what's left of their finger and it works (i.e it bends when you need it). Maybe it'll help someone here.

Check out the video on their main page:
http://rcmenterprise.com/

--


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe I should have named this thread "Giving somebody the finger."


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

MarkJames said:


> Maybe I should have named this thread "Giving somebody the finger."


No, 
Better yet, you should've started with something about Prestige, & stubby!

Brian (Prestige) was the first person I thought of when I looked at the device. It shure seems like it would help him.
Joe


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

My last boss cut his thumb off yesterday on his table saw. Maybe he could use one of those bad boys. 

Ps he sent me a picture but I'm not sure I'm gonna post it. Pretty gruesome


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

I had mine put back on


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

schaefercs said:


> My last boss cut his thumb off yesterday on his table saw. Maybe he could use one of those bad boys.
> 
> Ps he sent me a picture but I'm not sure I'm gonna post it. Pretty gruesome


Post that shiz!


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Ninjaframer said:


> Post that shiz!


Enjoy.


----------



## mikecocozza (Aug 18, 2011)

schaefercs said:


> Enjoy.


Wow.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Uck! That should be a thumbnail pic in the safety notice on every table saw..


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

schaefercs said:


> Enjoy.


Damn!!!! I had an uncle that had a knub- he'd stick it in his nose so it looked like his finger was burried in there- was funny


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

schaefercs said:


> Enjoy.


Ouch, I bet that stung


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Uck! That should be a thumbnail pic in the safety notice on every table saw..


thumbnail.... THUMB.


:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks jagged like it went through rough. I guess I always just assumed it would be a clean smooth cut. What a terrible thing to have happen. If he gets one of those bionic thumbs this could be the most helpful thread of the year.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

I also was lucky enough to have mine sewn back on.


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

That is a great product! I hope I never need it, but it's nice to know things like that exist:thumbsup:. I know a guy who lost half his thumb and pointer finger from a table saw. I did not see it, but pictures were just as gruesome as the one posted above. Think I'll send him that link!


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Good luck to that guy. I hope he was able to get it sewn back on. My middle finger looked the same when I caught it. Now it's fully healed and it's hard to tell it was injured. (I caught it below the nail, taking off about 1")


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

mikecocozza said:


> Wow.


My sentiments EXACTLY!

Man, that was graphic! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Brutus said:


> thumbnail.... THUMB.
> 
> 
> :laughing:


I didn't see any thumbnail... :whistling


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow!

We should probably post a disclaimer at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

It might be worse than korner kings fried hands..


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

This came after he cut the tip of his pointer finger two years ago with a circular saw which really hindered his use of his right hand. He's 60 years old so I think he might be looking at retirement or at least a less "hands on" role. Pun intended


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

schaefercs said:


> This came after he cut the tip of his pointer finger two years ago with a circular saw which really hindered his use of his right hand. He's 60 years old so I think he might be looking at retirement or at least a less "hands on" role. Pun intended


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

That's just wrong...

:laughing::laughing:

-Scott


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Warren said:


> Wow!
> 
> We should probably post a disclaimer at the beginning of the thread.


I shared this post on g+ and already had the thumbnail taken off... Perhaps a "following is disturbing" is in order.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

That photo is gross but every man using a table saw should HAVE to look at it once a month as a safety reminder that this could happen no matter how many times you've used the saw or how old you are.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

MattK said:


> That photo is gross but every man using a table saw should HAVE to look at it once a month as a safety reminder that this could happen no matter how many times you've used the saw or how old you are.


I needed to tweak a couple plinth blocks & rosettes today. That image certainly came to mind as I briefly eyeballed the miter saw.....decided on a safer method instead.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> It might be worse than korner kings fried hands..


Korner Kings fried hands?


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Back when I was in HS, some 40+ years ago, I worked at a lumberyard. I caught my thumb in the table saw, but was very lucky. Forty something stiches. It's still numb to this day, but you can hardly notice the scar.

Anyways, when I came back to work with my thumb all bandaged up, almost every contractor that came into that yard showed me their hands. Most were missing something on their hands, and I had never noticed before.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I have hit a finger on the blade on a table saw once. Never did it again. I learned that one right quick. 

My buddy is missing a half digit. I bet if he could afford it he would get one of those add ons. 

Though I wonder how much of a hazard it would be on a job site. No feeling in it wonder how many times you would cut it off or drill through it. Smack it with a hammer. 

Would that void the warranty on it?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ToolNut said:


> I also was lucky enough to have mine sewn back on.


So did John Bobbitt:whistling


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So did John Bobbitt:whistling


He still didn't look that happy in those videos. 


schaefercs said:


> Enjoy.


Pretty rough pic. Could always be worse but that sucks.


----------

